# E-Level or Auto Pilot V2?



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

I want to set up a system that rides like a caddy and handles like a rally car. I going with Airlift performance struts and shocks.
Which management would you recommend?


----------



## Danaldson (Jul 9, 2012)

Typically your management system, won't really make your car be more comfortable or handle better. It all depends on your preference, financial position and what exactly you want in an air ride set up. 

Main differences are:
Typically Elevel is harder to install, also doesn't come with gauges. Need to install leveling sensors on each corner. 
Autopilot is a very easy install, and includes a digital gauge on the controller. 
Elevel is a height based system
Autopilot is a pressure based system. 
Elevel is more expensive than Autopilot. 

i had autopilot on my mk4 and loved it. for the price it was a great system and never really gave me any issues. Although with my current car, (mk5 r32) i will be going with Elevel, i just think it is the "ultimate" management system.


----------



## cory_can (Mar 2, 2009)

Why doesn't anyone ever consider Ridetech E3? It has all the benefits of both systems. Just no love in the Euro scene.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

ELevel


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

elevel


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

If budget isn't really an issue....elevel


----------



## cory_can (Mar 2, 2009)

Go with E-level because Accuairs marketing department is superb and need to get paid for the wonderful work they've done


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't use Air Lift rear shocks. Instead, check out Koni or Bilstein. Both are dampening adjustable and wallet-friendly.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Whatever you do, don't use Air Lift rear shocks. Instead, check out Koni or Bilstein. Both are dampening adjustable and wallet-friendly.


I lime the rears because of the threaded body. I plan on running sway bar as well. Anyone who has put air on their JSW want to offer some opinions?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

I have autopilot. and if your on a budget, be patient and save for elevel.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Earlskey said:


> I have autopilot. and if your on a budget, be patient and save for elevel.


So what? Are you saying you don't like it?


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

I've been running Autopilot V2 for awhile now. 40K+ miles. I've not once had an issue with it and it does the job very well. I will say that a pressure based system may not be as precise at hitting presets in terms of ride height, but the V2 is pretty damn close every time. If you want the E-Level it is a nice system, but cost a fair amount more. The V2 is the best bang for buck IMO with everything built into the controller.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

I can see the appeal of a height based system, and may move that way down the road. But with that said, I love my V2 management. I like the simplicity of having an all in one controller/ display.

For me choosing between the two comes down to personal preference. Besides the obvious, with one being a pressure based system and the other being height based, you need to look at all the little subtle differences between the two managements. What does each management offer over the opposing system? Is budget an issue? I wanted to monitor bag/ tank pressures (and not run analog gauges), which meant adding a bit more money if I had gone with e-level. Asking myself questions like that.

It comes down to researching, weighing the pros and cons of each system, and personal preference. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks like all around the e-level will cost more.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

elgringogillao said:


> Looks like all around the e-level will cost more.


........


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

elgringogillao said:


> Looks like all around the e-level will cost more.


What else would you expect from a better system?? :screwy:


----------



## cory_can (Mar 2, 2009)

If ONLY there was a third option that had built-in digital pressure gauges, presets, easy manual control and was BOTH pressure AND height based.  

That would be da bomb! If it also had iPhone/Android control that was BT based I would just pass-out from excitement :what:

:banghead:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

cory_can said:


> If ONLY there was a third option that had built-in digital pressure gauges, presets, easy manual control and was BOTH pressure AND height based.


http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/RIDEPRO-E3.html


----------



## cory_can (Mar 2, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/RIDEPRO-E3.html


Look at post #3


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

i have had both e3 and elevel and they are both great systems; i only wish i had run the height sensors with my e3 setup

regardless of what system you run, it all boils down to budget and what you want to do with the car; i recently drove my car up to the mtns in NC (last weekend) and i can tell you that my elevel system with the height sensors is AMAZING! i love the e3 from the stand point of having the 3 presets and being able to run it pressure based, but with out the height sensors the car never handled as well as it does now with the elevel and sensors.....i did however change front struts/bags from BY bombers to AirLift XL's; however, this is only a part of the improvement.

i would have all the confidence in the world in the e3 system fully decked out, as well as the accuair system fully decked out....

really just comes down to personal preference.

:beer:


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

Elevel..


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

we had ridetech e3 in our bagged dually. worked awesome.


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

elevel. I had v2 and liked it but wish i went with accuair. The easy setup is nice and problem identification is simple. Although my system had a few problems, but I did buy mine when it first came out and the newer software fixed a lot of bugs. Another major thing I didn't like with v2 was the manual mode. I had it in a daily driver and the weight in the car was constantly changing, no matter how many presets I had I still found myself in manual mode alot trying to compensate for weight and the road ahead. The manual mode was really hard to get accurate and took a while for me at least to get it where I wanted. This is where the height based elevel system highly outweighs the v2 system if the car is a daily.


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

Also if you dont quite have "E-level money" right now, you can get Accuair switchspeed management which is analog, but e-level just plugs right into the switchspeed management


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

low n slow euro said:


> Also if you dont quite have "E-level money" right now, you can get Accuair switchspeed management which is analog, but e-level just plugs right into the switchspeed management


Technically u have to get the ECU re-flashed and the touchpad needs to have the circuit board swapped.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice guys... I am going with the E-Level kit... Stay tuned.


----------

